# Forum Vote needed



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi all,

This is my latest creation but I am in two minds about what to do with the topper.

Do I leave the tips as are or cut them off (about halfway down) and put buffalo horn on?

So I thought I would put it to a vote just for fun (then make up my own mind anyway).

BTW the timber is lovely straight poplar shank and the collar I picked up last year at that amazing stick shop in Tobermory.

Let me know what you think...

Cheers

Mick


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice piece! I'll put my vote in for the cut and horn it. Good luck on whatever you decide.

Sean


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks Sean. I should have added that the tips are quite long (about 200mm and curve backwards). You can't really appreciate the lean and length from the pic.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought at 1st that you shouldleave it as it is but 8" is quite large and cant see the lean on it from the photo.

so mayby you should trim a tad of it


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

In the photo it looks very good as is. If the tips lean too much than shortening the antler might be in order.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Post a side shot.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

What would the buffalo horn add, as opposed to just removing the excess length? Is the antler hollow (I know nothing about antlers), and would need a plug. If so, capping w. buffalo horn seems to me to be a good idea. if the antler is solid, no, just polish the cut ends.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

My first thought is what do you have in your inventory of your work. This is a unique stick. That is a nice antler. But if you have others like it then I would play with the buffalo buttons on the cut antler.Think that will look good and would be more practical. Just my thoughts.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks all. Great input and much appreciated. I have decided to cut the tips and add the horn. The length of the tip and the and the angle didn't

quite suit I feel. Anyway, progress pic attached and thanks again.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Look forward to seeing finished stick.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

should be good with polished buffalo horn on .it will provide a good contrasting colour and texture. be good to see the pics. when complete or even the process you go through to complete it.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

The thumb stick progressing.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I really like the color of the stick. Is it stained or oiled?

Mick if your looking for more of those collars Treeline is where I order mine. They have them in brass and chrome but I don't know if they ship international.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A fair bit of work to do mick cutting them back and polishing ,it should look good when finised a and will give a nice contrast both in texture and colour

great to see work in progress. It can be a big help to people who have never worked with the material.

will you use a wooden or buffalo dowel to fix it on before glueingi


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes, it does look good. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Mick if your looking for more of those collars Treeline is where I order mine. They have them in brass and chrome but I don't know if they ship international*.

I've been in contact with treeline and they do. Usually I buy from the UK but the exchange rate is almost double. USD is a par with AUD so it sounds a better option.

*Will you use a wooden or buffalo dowel to fix it on before glueing?*

Always when attaching spacer and topper to shaft. Usually do with tipping but this but time took a chance this time with just Araldite.

I always photograph the stages of each stick so I will post more progress shots.

Cheers


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

MJC4

Sorry, missed your question. Several coats of marine varnish.


----------

